# Beginner Roof Insurance Salesmen



## bertluna (Oct 2, 2017)

What is your *best* suggestions/advice for two recent college graduates wanting to help expand a roofing company by building a sales team.

The roofing company we want to help has solely relied on references since it began 9 years ago, so it absolutely has a great reputation in the immediate area. However, the owner really wants to switch from dealing mainly with cash deals, gutter work, and small repairs, and instead focus more with insurance claims.

We have been learning about roofing for a couple of months now, but learning about insurance claims has been a little slow for us. Which is why we wanted to seek advice on how to do insurance work. 

- How exactly does the payment process work? Do insurance companies pay the HO and then the HO pays us? Or is it our responsibility to work directly with the insurance company?

- What are some general guidelines that a salesman looking for insurance claims should have that differs from a regular door-to-door roof salesman? 

We have some other questions, but I believe those two have been our main concern at the moment. Any and all suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated!

_We are from Texas, so we understand there might be some differences in laws, but even a basic breakdown would be helpful. _

Again, thank you in advance!


----------



## roofrzach (Sep 20, 2017)

You might consider partnering with a Restoration company or a Lawyer that specializes in insurance claims. Due to the different country/region it's about all I can offer.


----------



## JohnMiller (Nov 23, 2017)

You can contact a premier canvassing company & have some type of contract with them. It is a great way to improve your business & get new customers.


----------



## FLHomeInspector (Mar 30, 2018)

I hope by now you have this sorted out but if not here is what I know. Once a claim is filed a home owner can assign benefits to the roofing company. The Insurance company then pays them directly. If the home owner is assigned benefits the insurance company pays them and they are responsible for paying the roofer. In Florida after most of our hurricanes we had roofing companies coming in from other states and having home owner sign over there benefits or filing claims on behalf of the homeowner. It is a big thing here in Florida now not to disclose how much the insurance payment will be to the roofing contractor. Some roofing contractors will not quote unless they know what the payout is from the insurance company. Big Scam here in Florida! Once benefits are assigned it is almost impossible for the home owner to insure the work is done properly. A lot of the out of state contractors did sub standard work and booked with the check leaving the home owners having to pay out of pocket for repairs or replacement of work completed by out of state contractors.


----------



## jackandjilldfw (Jul 20, 2018)

*Help with insurance*

If you are still needing help navigating the way to work primarily doing insurance roofs only let me know. My husband and I live in DFW and are insurance specialists for several roofing companies throughout the US. We have a combined 20+ years of experience in insurance claims, roofs, and everything in between.


----------

